
HP laptops covertly log user keystrokes, researchers warn - YeGoblynQueenne
https://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2017/05/hp-laptops-covert-log-every-keystroke-researchers-warn/
======
JdeBP
The original report, which this copies and pastes to a large extent, was
covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314795)
.

